# VapeCon 2022 - Trick Competition



## VapeCon

​*VapeCon 2022 Trick Competition !!
Announcement
VapeCon will be hosting the Trick Competition at VapeCon 2022 on Sunday 27th November at 11am at Heartfelt Arena, PTA 

Do you have what it takes to be crowned the VapeCon 2022 Trickster at the biggest vaping event in South Africa?!!!

There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon).

Please Note:

The VapeCon 2022 Team have some exiting changes to the Trick Stage that have improved some of the air disturbance issues of previous years! We look forward to it and hope it will lead to a better competition overall.


How Do I Enter?*

*You post "I'm interested" in this relevant thread! The first 10 posts secure entry!*
*There are 20 slots available with 10 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs on this thread*
*The remaining 10 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day*
*Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!*
*Those who would like to enter on the day need to register at the Vapecon stand before 10:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.*
*Rules*

Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.
The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.
You may use *any atty, mod and build* that you want. (*Please ensure you are using safe batteries*)
Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.
Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
Variety
Quality and execution
Uniqueness of tricks and difficulty of trick executed

*Remember that all contestants will face the same difficulties, and that the nature of the competition is aimed at good spirit and fun!

1 - @*Haedyn
*2 - 
3 - 
4 - 
5 - 
6 - 
7 - 
8 - 
9 -
10 -*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Haedyn

VapeCon said:


> View attachment 265003
> ​*VapeCon 2022 Trick Competition !!
> Announcement
> VapeCon will be hosting the Trick Competition at VapeCon 2022 on Sunday 27th November at 11am at Heartfelt Arena, PTA
> 
> Do you have what it takes to be crowned the VapeCon 2022 Trickster at the biggest vaping event in South Africa?!!!
> 
> There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon).
> 
> Please Note:
> 
> The VapeCon 2022 Team have some exiting changes to the Trick Stage that have improved some of the air disturbance issues of previous years! We look forward to it and hope it will lead to a better competition overall.
> 
> 
> How Do I Enter?*
> 
> *You post "I'm interested" in this relevant thread! The first 10 posts secure entry!*
> *There are 20 slots available with 10 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs on this thread*
> *The remaining 10 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day*
> *Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!*
> *Those who would like to enter on the day need to register at the Vapecon stand before 10:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.*
> *Rules*
> 
> Contestants will each be given a number and will impress the judges with their tricks in a timed event. Each contestant will have one attempt lasting a total of *2 minutes *at getting into the top 4.
> The *top 4 *will then compete in a *3-minute *display to determine the top 3 places.
> You may use *any atty, mod and build* that you want. (*Please ensure you are using safe batteries*)
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. Yes! You can bring your own juice.
> Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
> Judges will decide on the winning displays using the following criteria:
> Variety
> Quality and execution
> Uniqueness of tricks and difficulty of trick executed
> 
> *Remember that all contestants will face the same difficulties, and that the nature of the competition is aimed at good spirit and fun!*


I’m interested. Pm me


----------

